# Saluto



## JDM (4 Luglio 2007)

Ciao a tutti.
JDM, 44 anni, separato.
Arrivo qui su consiglio di una amica.
A presto


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> JDM, 44 anni, separato.
> Arrivo qui su consiglio di una amica.
> A presto

















... maciaooooooooooooooo!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> JDM, 44 anni, separato.
> Arrivo qui su consiglio di una amica.
> A presto


ciao jdm











ahahahahah
benritrovatooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Old Paolo (4 Luglio 2007)

Siamo tutti qui????


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Siamo tutti qui????


Paolo ... ma tu sei un puro ... sei senza peccato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ci fai qua? ... mica hanno bannato anche te?!


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Siamo tutti qui????


Paolo, mia fonte perenne di ispirazione giudidica.....
ma....benvenutoooooo anche a te?
marì ha ragione però, mica ti hanno bannato tu!!!!!

Apprezzo molto la tua presenza qui.













cat


----------



## Old Paolo (4 Luglio 2007)

Non ancora, ma come sto incazzato adesso se pure mi bannano non me ne frega unca.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Non ancora, ma come sto incazzato adesso se pure mi bannano non me ne frega unca.


 
ho letto il tuo topic, la situzione del divorzio.
mi dispiace, questa non ci voleva proprio.
si riesce a risolvere in qualche maniera vero?
per forza dico io!!!!


----------



## Old Paolo (4 Luglio 2007)

Suppongo di si ma il problema è QUANDO???????


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Suppongo di si ma il problema è QUANDO???????


 
e ...già. vero. quello è il problema.
e i quando nella italia legale per quel che ho subito io arrivano per arrivare ma alle calende greche.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

ciao amici....


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ciao amici....


Ciao gavi! benvenuto!

affannato?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

*JDM*

Ma sei qui!!!


perlapeppadiuanpeppina 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Benvenuto! credevo fossi in silenzio stampa!


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao gavi! benvenuto!
> 
> affannato?



ciao, si abbastanza...non riesco a farmi bannare...consigli??


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ciao, si abbastanza...non riesco a farmi bannare...consigli??



... ma tu sorcio, sei quello che penso io?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ciao, si abbastanza...non riesco a farmi bannare...consigli??


 
Tu stai parlando col fuoco e non lo sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





petta un attimo.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma tu sorcio, sei quello che penso io?



e si!

...sono stato tentato...e, come sai, non resisto facilmente...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu stai parlando col fuoco e non lo sai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ps. questo è il paradiso...non lo sai ancora ma è cosi.

Qui nessuno banna, ma non perchè in certi casi le provocazioni non siano mancate , ma perchè il livello di civiltà , di intelligenza, e di umanità è tale che non si rende mecessario.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu stai parlando col fuoco e non lo sai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...non dimenticare che ho una appartenenza storica alla cupola...

....sono molto combattuti, ma non la smetto a dare qualche picconatina

(avete letto oggi??)


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

Vabbè..signori...sono a dir poco contenta di ritrovarvi.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ps. questo è il paradiso...non lo sai ancora ma è cosi.
> 
> Qui nessuno banna, ma non perchè in certi casi le provocazioni non siano mancate , ma perchè il livello di civiltà , di intelligenza, e di umanità è tale che non si rende mecessario.



fino a prima che arrivassimo noi?!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...non dimenticare che ho una appartenenza storica alla cupola...
> 
> ....sono molto combattuti, ma non la smetto a dare qualche picconatina
> 
> (avete letto oggi??)


di fretta....gavi...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...non dimenticare che ho una appartenenza storica alla cupola...
> 
> ....sono molto combattuti, ma non la smetto a dare qualche picconatina
> 
> * (avete letto oggi??)*


dove, cosa e con chi?


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> di fretta....gavi...



una cosetta su libero, e una cosetta su legale...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> fino a prima che arrivassimo noi?!


 





  no...io son qui da tempo...e ti posso assicurare che nell'aria il monossido di carbonio non esiste.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> una cosetta su libero, e una cosetta su legale...


allora non sei chi dico io ... ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> allora non sei chi dico io ... ma va bene lo stesso.



sentimentalonaaaa


...chi ti credevi...eh???

(non hai capito chi sono? ...nick breve, 4 lettere...eddai...)


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> sentimentalonaaaa
> 
> 
> ...chi ti credevi...eh???
> ...


'o Pate  re criatur?


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 'o Pate  re criatur?




ecco!


...e sei contenta??


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Non ancora, ma come sto incazzato adesso se pure mi bannano non me ne frega unca.


 
voglio verè se bannano pure a te...


Paolo, mi spiace.

è poco ma ti offro il mio benvenuto.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ecco!
> 
> 
> ...e sei contenta??


... sarei stata *piu *contenta se avessi mantenuto il tuo nick originale


----------



## Old Paolo (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> voglio verè se bannano pure a te...
> 
> 
> Paolo, mi spiace.
> ...


 
Grazie.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> voglio verè se bannano pure a te...
> 
> 
> Paolo, mi spiace.
> ...


 
prima di bannarlo dovrebbero pagarlo a percentuale per i suoi 13.000 messaggi  di risposta di quesiti legali.

se non ci fosse stato paolo che rispondeva a tutti le ns domande...... il forum sarebbe stato solo chiacchere.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sarei stata *piu *contenta se avessi mantenuto il tuo nick originale


 
eh,eh Marì.... prima o poi sotto tortura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ci svela chi è!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eh,eh Marì.... prima o poi sotto tortura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero!

Comunque belli vi saluto per ora e vi do appuntamento alla prossima ...


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sarei stata *piu *contenta se avessi mantenuto il tuo nick originale




...aaaaaahhhhh!!



...fammi fare...io sono previdente e lungimirante

(non è paura o vigliaccheria!!!)


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eh,eh Marì.... prima o poi sotto tortura
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...è più divertente così...no??


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...aaaaaahhhhh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ciao Marì...alla prossima.

gavi, il nostro OOOOOO7.

SE LO CONOSCI   ti fa un mazzo così


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

... solo una piccolissima malignita' se mi e' consentito ...

leggendo alcuni interventi di la  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... che grigiore bruuuuuuuu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  saranno pure tutti piu' giovani di me ... ma quanta menopausa galoppante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















































   poverelli


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... solo una piccolissima malignita' se mi e' consentito ...
> 
> leggendo alcuni interventi di la
> 
> ...


 
si..... parlare di come ammazzare degli scarafaggi non è il massimo!!!!


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

...ci sono riuscito!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

di la, l'omino in arancione e' ancora in allerta  

	
	
		
		
	


	













poverello quanto sta faticando


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> di la, l'omino in arancione e' ancora in allerta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...mi cercava...naturalmente dietro indicazione, come al solito


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...ci sono riuscito!!


 

a fare cosa?????


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...ci sono riuscito!!


a cosa?


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...mi cercava...naturalmente dietro indicazione, come al solito


chi è stato bannato stavolta???????


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> chi è stato bannato stavolta???????





IO!!!!!!


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

peggio della mafia.





















  complimenti vivissimi a tutta la faida.

Rimanete in pochi li dentro, ammazzate scarafaggi e pagate le tasse delle pecore tra di voi.
poveretti, mi fate pena.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> peggio della mafia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




abbiamo la mail di MK?

hanno cancellato il suo post di stamattina...o bannata anche lei...


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

io non ce l'ho la sua mail.


ho appena mandato una mail alla direzione di dol perchè vengano cancellati tutti i messaggi di cat.

non desidero esistere nemmeno come ricordo.

spero che ( dimmi paolo se sbaglio) sia un mio diritto.


----------



## Old Ari (4 Luglio 2007)

Io non sto capendo nulla....
Vabbè..... mi sento esclusa...


----------



## Old Paolo (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io non ce l'ho la sua mail.
> 
> 
> ho appena mandato una mail alla direzione di dol perchè vengano cancellati tutti i messaggi di cat.
> ...


 

Lo spazio è il loro, ormai quello che hai scritto hai scritto, come disse Ponzio.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

si però vedi paolo, se non mi avessero bannato io quando volavo se volevo cancellavo i miei messaggi( apparte ovvio i miei messaggi quotati da altri).

ora che non posso più accedere come cat non mi  posso gestire il mio profilo come desidero su cose mie da me scritte.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Io non sto capendo nulla....
> Vabbè..... mi sento esclusa...


 
mia cara, scusaci.

appartenivamo, come il mitico Fa a un forum da anni.

nel giro di pochi giorni siamo stati tutti abbndantemente bannati solo per il fatto di avere espresso libere opinioni.

il bannamento è continuo ed indiscriminato e risponde alle regole dalla faida di pochi eletti presenti li dentro.






   cat ringrazia per  la pulizia etnica.


ora ho la conferma del giudizio che avevo di quella gentaccia.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

CHE MAGRA FIGURA CHE STANNO A FA'


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE MAGRA FIGURA CHE STANNO A FA'


 
in che senso?


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Io non sto capendo nulla....
> Vabbè..... mi sento esclusa...



...forse siamo stati un pò invadenti, scusa, cmq, chiedi pure e ti sarà detto...


----------



## Old Ari (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...forse siamo stati un pò invadenti, scusa, cmq, chiedi pure e ti sarà detto...


Bu, no, vabbè, forse ho capito qualcosa...
ma non c'entra con questo sito. Sono cosa vostre passate giusto? E ne state parlando.... allora mi ritiro....
Baci


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> in che senso?


come in che senso Cat!? ... stanno dimostrando il lato peggiore di se stessi ... che melde che sono.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Bu, no, vabbè, forse ho capito qualcosa...
> ma non c'entra con questo sito. Sono cosa vostre passate giusto? E ne state parlando.... allora mi ritiro....
> Baci



non sono passate, ma attuali...e non devi assolutamente ritirarti


...anzi chiedo asilo....


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> come in che senso Cat!? ... stanno dimostrando il lato peggiore di se stessi ... che melde che sono.




sai che puzza ora??


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> non sono passate, ma attuali...e non devi assolutamente ritirarti
> 
> 
> ...anzi chiedo asilo....


 
Ari, non ritirarti, siamo vs ospiti, siamo noi  i profughi.


 e cmq  come dice gavi, non sono cose passate, ma stanno succedendo in tempo reale.


gavi..... è arrivata cinzia65


urra evviva


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> sai che puzza ora??


 
di scarafaggio morto??????

puaaaa!!!! che schifo ( posso dire schifo qui???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Old Ari (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Ari, non ritirarti, siamo vs ospiti, siamo noi i profughi.
> 
> 
> e cmq come dice gavi, non sono cose passate, ma stanno succedendo in tempo reale.
> ...


Ok.
Allora, tanto per curiosità...
Ma perchè vi hanno bannato? E tutti insieme...?


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> di scarafaggio morto??????
> 
> puaaaa!!!! che schifo ( posso dire schifo qui????
> 
> ...



...speriamo!


Ari...ci accordate asilo per libertà di espressione??


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ok.
> Allora, tanto per curiosità...
> Ma perchè vi hanno bannato? E tutti insieme...?



...per invidia e gelosia...siamo i più belli!


----------



## Old Ari (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...speriamo!
> 
> 
> Ari...ci accordate asilo per libertà di espressione??


Accordiamo asilo a tutti, ma proprio tutti.
Qui, nei limiti del rispetto e civilità, tutti hanno sempre detto la loro.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Ari, non ritirarti, siamo vs ospiti, siamo noi  i profughi.
> 
> 
> e cmq  come dice gavi, non sono cose passate, ma stanno succedendo in tempo reale.
> ...



si, e ora c'è il MONACO SPOGLIATO che fà ironia..."non capisce"


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ok.
> Allora, tanto per curiosità...
> Ma perchè vi hanno bannato? E tutti insieme...?


 
6  bannamenti in 6 giorni e tutti questi contrari al regime di partito della faida.
ormai basta dire micio micio bau bau e ti bannano.


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Accordiamo asilo a tutti, ma proprio tutti.
> Qui, nei limiti del rispetto e civilità, tutti hanno sempre detto la loro.





















   : paura?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










ci hanno bananto perchè c'è qualcuno colluso con quel mafioso dell'admin, e perchè non lecchiamo a nessuno!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> 6  bannamenti in 6 giorni e tutti questi contrari al regime di partito della faida.
> ormai basta dire micio micio bau bau e ti bannano.


fino ad ora, di bannati sicuri siamo in 7 ... c'e' rischio per MK e Cinzia ...


----------



## Old cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> fino ad ora, di bannati sicuri siamo in 7 ... c'e' rischio per MK e Cinzia ...


 
marì cosa fai il gufo??


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> marì cosa fai il gufo??



benvenuta!!


...chi ci tocca...MUORE!!


----------



## Old cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> benvenuta!!
> 
> 
> ...chi ci tocca...MUORE!!


Grazie gavi
ciao a tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi piace questo forum ci sono le faccine e i messaggi privati


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> marì cosa fai il gufo??


affatto ... poi se bannano pure a te come si fa a far sapere la situazione a tutti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tu sei la nostra portavoce


----------



## Old cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> affatto ... poi se bannano pure a te come si fa a far sapere la situazione a tutti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

beh allora speriamo di stare li in più possibile

come si dice? finchè dura è fortuna


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> prima di bannarlo dovrebbero pagarlo a percentuale per i suoi 13.000 messaggi di risposta di quesiti legali.
> 
> se non ci fosse stato paolo che rispondeva a tutti le ns domande...... il forum sarebbe stato solo *chiacchere*.


 
e perfidia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao cat.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ...per invidia e gelosia...siamo i più belli!


 

questo è poco ma sicuro!


e pero' basta definirvi profughi.

siete qui e basta...chi dico io ne sarebbe tanto felice


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> Grazie gavi
> ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> ...


cinzia 65 benvenuta  cara!


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questo è poco ma sicuro!
> 
> 
> e pero' basta definirvi profughi.
> ...


... chi dici tu, andrebbe a nozze per sto casino


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... chi dici tu, andrebbe a nozze per sto casino


 


si è vero....come vorrei che lo sapesse...dai ne sarebbe felice si o no?


ps. tanto nel merito lui non fa testo...mai..è super partes..nel senso che "il " piu' folle in assoluto


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si è vero....come vorrei che lo sapesse...dai ne sarebbe *felice *si o no?
> 
> 
> ps. tanto nel merito lui non fa testo...mai..è super partes..nel senso che *"il " piu' folle in assoluto*


vuoi dire ESTASIATO, INCANTATO, AFFASCINATO, RAPITO, ESALTATO, AMMALIATO etc etc etc

... se non e' folle Lui, chi altri lo potrebbe essere?!


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

mi risulta che mk sia stata bannata però.
vediamo il prossimo.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

già Mari...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mi risulta che mk sia stata bannata però.
> vediamo il prossimo.








































   quella Santa?


vado da Badessa..tu non sai chi sia ma la conoscerai presto.

la religione si sta perdendo...ammenne.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quella Santa?
> 
> 
> vado da Badessa..tu non sai chi sia ma la conoscerai presto.
> ...


 





   non indiendo nada......


p.s. qui si parla anche di SESSO.......
i mie adorati peli troveranno una collocazione erogena.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Il mio credo e' stato sempre questo:

 *Io combatto la tua idea, che e' diversa dalla  mia, ma sono pronto a battermi fino al prezzo della mia vita perche' tu, la tua  idea, possa esprimerla liberamente. ( Voltaire )*


... il bavaglio lo sopporto a malapena solo sui bambini ...


----------



## JDM (4 Luglio 2007)

Grazie a tutti per il benvenuto. La scrematura è avvenuta per centrifuga e non per affioramento......non hanno retto.....ahahahahahah
Ciao Marì, Miciolidia, gavi, cat, e ciao a tutti gli altri. Sono contento di ritrovarvi.
Un grazie particolare a cat, lei sa perchè.....
Domani sarà una giornata durissima per me...spero di reggere.
Vi farò sapere.
Un bacio a tutti


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il benvenuto. La scrematura è avvenuta per centrifuga e non per affioramento......non hanno retto.....ahahahahahah
> Ciao Marì, Miciolidia, gavi, cat, e ciao a tutti gli altri. Sono contento di ritrovarvi.
> Un grazie particolare a cat, lei sa perchè.....
> Domani sarà una giornata durissima per me...spero di reggere.
> ...


JDM ma MK e' stata bannata anche lei?


----------



## JDM (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> JDM ma MK e' stata bannata anche lei?


Si, dopo aver subìto la cancellazione del topic di solidarietà a tutti noi.
BANNATA PER AVER ESPRESSO UN LIBERO PENSIERO !!!!!
Non ci sono scusanti !!!!! Lei non ha mai, dico mai, avuto eccessi.
E' la conferma di una linea immorale. Di un forum ad uso e consumo di pochi.
Gentucola da 4 soldi...


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Si, dopo aver subìto la cancellazione del topic di solidarietà a tutti noi.
> BANNATA PER AVER ESPRESSO UN LIBERO PENSIERO !!!!!
> Non ci sono scusanti !!!!! Lei non ha mai, dico mai, avuto eccessi.
> E' la conferma di una linea immorale. Di un forum ad uso e consumo di pochi.
> Gentucola da 4 soldi...




ciao jdm, e allora invita anche lei qui...no?


...hai capito chi sono?


----------



## JDM (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> ciao jdm, e allora invita anche lei qui...no?
> 
> 
> ...hai capito chi sono?


Forse sì...ma non sono sicuro... Bannato oggi ?


----------



## Old gavi (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Forse sì...ma non sono sicuro... Bannato oggi ?



si, dopo aver detto che admin è il cameriere di qualcuno...


----------



## JDM (4 Luglio 2007)

gavi ha detto:


> si, dopo aver detto che admin è il cameriere di qualcuno...


Quindi il penultimo... L'ultimo prima di mk......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Si, dopo aver subìto la cancellazione del topic di solidarietà a tutti noi.
> BANNATA PER AVER ESPRESSO UN LIBERO PENSIERO !!!!!
> Non ci sono scusanti !!!!! Lei non ha mai, dico mai, avuto eccessi.
> E' la conferma di una linea immorale. Di un forum ad uso e consumo di pochi.
> Gentucola da 4 soldi...


 Non c'è che dire, un fulgido esempio di democrazia  

	
	
		
		
	


	









 Un saluto a tutti gli amici provenienti da DOL


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire, un fulgido esempio di democrazia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRAZIE!!


Marì...ti ho accontetata...và bene ora???


baci a tutti.


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Quindi il penultimo... L'ultimo prima di mk......



esattamente...

ciao...vado.


----------



## JDM (4 Luglio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire, un fulgido esempio di democrazia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie a te, Fabrizio. Già si respira altra aria, qua dentro....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Grazie a te, Fabrizio. Già si respira altra aria, qua dentro....


 
 Di questo ne potete esser certi


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> GRAZIE!!
> 
> 
> Marì...ti ho accontetata...*và bene ora???
> ...


SI, adesso va bene, anzi alla grande, Iagone!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps va' 'a legger cha scritt l'omm  in arancio


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire, un fulgido esempio di democrazia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie Fabrizio.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

*fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Di questo ne potete esser certi


 
certo che con sta faccia da felini non siamo cosi rassicuranti


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che con sta faccia da felini non siamo cosi rassicuranti



Ma nooo.......dai che sotto sotto siamo dei gattoni che fanno le fusa.


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il benvenuto. La scrematura è avvenuta per centrifuga e non per affioramento......non hanno retto.....ahahahahahah
> Ciao Marì, Miciolidia, gavi, cat, e ciao a tutti gli altri. Sono contento di ritrovarvi.
> Un grazie particolare a cat, lei sa perchè.....
> Domani sarà una giornata durissima per me...spero di reggere.
> ...


 
mi dispiace per MK.
spero che venga qui pure lei.


i miei auguroni per domani, in bocca al lupo.
tu devi reggere. sempre e cmq. 

cat


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, adesso va bene, anzi alla grande, Iagone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eccoti Iago, finalmente......
urrà per il mio napoletanino preferito!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2007)

*Posso??*

Intanto un benvenuto a tutti quanti! 

Se mi posso permettere un piccolo consiglio, ad uso e consumo anche degli altri che magari non capiscono la provenienza nè le motivazioni di una simile uscita di massa da un altro forum, e pur capendo che il riconoscersi fra di voi ha un suo (pare bel  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) perchè, cercherei di "allargare" la vostra partecipazione (come son certo che avverrà) coinvolgendo anche gli altri utenti.

Anche perchè, se il luogo lasciato lo si sente così "maleodorante", non ha senso neppure rimetterci...il naso!! Questo eviterà anche che qualcuno "indispettito" venga a cercar rogna e a "provocare" in questo ameno luogo.

Di nuovo buona serata a tutti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Feddy


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Quotarti mi pesa... ma lo dovro' fare anche questa volta


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Intanto un benvenuto a tutti quanti!
> 
> Se mi posso permettere un piccolo consiglio, ad uso e consumo anche degli altri che magari non capiscono la provenienza nè le motivazioni di una simile uscita di massa da un altro forum, e pur capendo che il riconoscersi fra di voi ha un suo (pare bel
> 
> ...


 
hai più che ragione freddy.
un giorno di ambientazione.... per quel che mi riguarda. ne ho bisogno, oltre che ad riordinare le idee.
Ho già dato un'occhiata nel forum più che altro per rendermi conto di che ambiente vado ad inserirmi. ho letto un po il modo di esprimere delle persone presenti qui, l'opzione già  da me usata oggi, di mandare messaggi privati, l'atmosfera che si respira.

Non ti nascondo però freddy il mio timore:
che qualche scarafaggio maleodorante venga qui a deporre le uova, a rompere le scatole solo per il gusto di romperle.
Non mi faccio pie illusioni. Qui ora da primo acchito il forum è bello( sono stata una delle prime ad iscriversi con il mitico dolce Fa).

Non vorrei, con la ns presenza, attirare  la faida. 
mi dispiacerebbe per tutto il sistema.
non desidero inquinare.

cat


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2007)

*E' dura lo so...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quotarti mi pesa... ma lo dovro' fare anche questa volta


Ehhh letty, lo sai no che nella vita qualche coroncina di spine ogni tanto ci tocca portarla!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> hai più che ragione freddy.
> un giorno di ambientazione.... per quel che mi riguarda. ne ho bisogno, oltre che ad riordinare le idee.
> Ho già dato un'occhiata nel forum più che altro per rendermi conto di che ambiente vado ad inserirmi. ho letto un po il modo di esprimere delle persone presenti qui, l'opzione già da me usata oggi, di mandare messaggi privati, l'atmosfera che si respira.
> 
> ...


Guarda cat, il "sistema" è testato e autopulente...quindi no problem!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo vale sempre che se non vuoi attirare certi insetti, non devi lasciare troppe briciole in giro, nè andarne a stuzzicare la tana con un bastoncino!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma di flaconi di RAID ne abbiamo buona scorta tranquilla!!


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Certo vale sempre che se non vuoi attirare certi insetti, non devi lasciare troppe briciole in giro, nè andarne a stuzzicare la tana con un bastoncino!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ehm..... aspeta che traduco,  briciole...... no dai, cerco di lasciarne intorno meno possibili . ma che vada uso pane avvelenato.
la wafarina sodica ammazza topi... figurati le blatte ( scarafaggi ndr).
poi io di la nemmeno entro più....  mandata al rogo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi attizza il vs forum del sesso.... uhm....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhh letty, lo sai no che nella vita qualche coroncina di spine ogni tanto ci tocca portarla!!


Coroncina...che bell'eufemismo... io pensavo piu' a un vestito lungo tutto spinato


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

*è il diavolo che parla*



cat ha detto:


> Certo vale sempre che se non vuoi attirare certi insetti, non devi lasciare troppe briciole in giro, nè andarne a stuzzicare la tana con un bastoncino!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vedrai che ti sapranno stupire baby  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   per i loro effetti speciali


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Certo vale sempre che se non vuoi attirare certi insetti, non devi lasciare troppe briciole in giro, nè andarne a stuzzicare la tana con un bastoncino!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Cat,

Guarda qua abbiamo un animalaio non indifferente...le blatte ci fanno una pippa


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciao Cat,
> 
> Guarda qua abbiamo un animalaio non indifferente...le blatte ci fanno una pippa


 
eh, si già.
gli animaletti si vedono anche dai nick un po tanto espliciti.

mi sa che tra non molto mi scateno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2007)

*evviva*



Mari' ha detto:


> vuoi dire ESTASIATO, INCANTATO, AFFASCINATO, RAPITO, ESALTATO, AMMALIATO etc etc etc
> 
> ... se non e' folle Lui, chi altri lo potrebbe essere?!


Ho capito qualcosa


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho capito qualcosa


Anch'io... mi sa che parlavano di ILLO...l'amico sadico


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eh, si già.
> gli animaletti si vedono anche dai nick un po tanto espliciti.
> 
> mi sa che tra non molto mi scateno.


NOOooooo.. il riferimento agli animali e' puramente casuale


----------



## cat (4 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NOOooooo.. il riferimento agli animali e' puramente casuale


 

ecco vedi????
non capisco un accidenti.

è per caso previsto un tutor che mi smalizzi un po in questo luogo di perdizione?

mi offro volontaria a fare la junior.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ecco vedi????
> non capisco un accidenti.
> 
> è per caso previsto un tutor che mi smalizzi un po in questo luogo di perdizione?
> ...


Basta tu ti faccia un giro per il forum... a 5 euro l'anno il tutor e' fuori budget!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Iago ti ho spedito una e-mail


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iago ti ho spedito una e-mail




grazie cara, infatti non l'avevo trovato più...


...ma nessuno può avvertire anche lui che qui ci hanno dato asilo??


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> grazie cara, infatti non l'avevo trovato più...
> 
> 
> ...ma nessuno può avvertire anche lui che qui ci hanno dato asilo??


... non so chicchessia, il suo nick mi e' sconosciuto


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Luglio 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho capito qualcosa


 






  scusate ..non volevamo usare un lingiaggio criptato.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate ..non volevamo usare un lingiaggio criptato.


Micia di chi cacchio parlate?...

Curiosita' in me  annida


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusate ..non volevamo usare un lingiaggio criptato.



... vabbe' era abbastanza chiaro di chi si stava parlando, o no?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2007)

qualcuno vuol essere simpatico..uhmmm


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Tenetevi pronti ... c'e' una sorpresa in arrivo


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ecco vedi????
> non capisco un accidenti.
> 
> è per caso previsto un tutor che mi smalizzi un po in questo luogo di perdizione?
> ...


Occhio che a far la volontaria...trovi dei volenterosi!!! ....mhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Coroncina...che bell'eufemismo... io pensavo piu' a un vestito lungo tutto spinato


Daiiiiiiiiiiii....al massimo un qualche cilicio...giusto per far contenta la badessa!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2007)

*bingo!*

Non ci crederete, ma sapere di non avervi perso, vale molto di più di tutto il resto..

E' proprio inutile il tentativo di tenermi in quarantena. Se in un forum non posso esprimermi per come mi viene da dentro, tanto vale che non ci torni mai più.


PS: vista l'ora tarda, non ho più energie per fare altro.
seguirà un 3d di presentazione.
intanto, grazie per l'accoglienza, ed un ciao speciale ai miei colleghi -forzatamente, ma fieramente, transfughi da un altro sito- Mari', Ele, JDM, Mk, Jago, Cat, e Stermi.


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Non ci crederete, ma sapere di non avervi perso, vale molto di più di tutto il resto..
> 
> E' proprio inutile il tentativo di tenermi in quarantena. Se in un forum non posso esprimermi per come mi viene da dentro, tanto vale che non ci torni mai più.
> 
> ...


... Anna, e tu non sai la gioia di non averti persa


----------



## Iago (5 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Non ci crederete, ma sapere di non avervi perso, vale molto di più di tutto il resto..
> 
> E' proprio inutile il tentativo di tenermi in quarantena. Se in un forum non posso esprimermi per come mi viene da dentro, tanto vale che non ci torni mai più.
> 
> ...



ciao Anna...bellissima sta cosa, eh?







veramente eccitante...cmq, ci siamo quasi tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	






baci


----------



## Old Lilith (5 Luglio 2007)

*trasmigrazione*

ciao...Iago
bentrovato qui a te  e compagni
abbiamo interagito poco su dol,  ma mi ricordo di marì (compaesana se non sbaglio) e Paolo ovviamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





qui è tutta un'altra storia...

lil


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Non ci crederete, ma sapere di non avervi perso, vale molto di più di tutto il resto..
> 
> E' proprio inutile il tentativo di tenermi in quarantena. Se in un forum non posso esprimermi per come mi viene da dentro, tanto vale che non ci torni mai più.
> 
> ...


 
ciaoooooo bellissima Anna A.
benvenuta tra noi. sono felice di non averti persa.
mi mancavi sai????
hai visto che bel forum questo???
p.s. ci sarebbe da avvisare " Mare" che si è autosospeso per protesta e anche " 74mauro" che noi siamo qui.
c'è qualcuno che ha riferimenti per contattarli????

ancora baci ad Anna a


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2007)

*...ma quanti siete?!*

Va bene essere simpatici, garbati (quasi tutti), disponibili ...ma questa è un'invasione!
Benvenuti a tutti ...in attesa di veder arricchito il confronto!


----------



## JDM (5 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va bene essere simpatici, garbati (quasi tutti), disponibili ...ma questa è un'invasione!
> Benvenuti a tutti ...in attesa di veder arricchito il confronto!


Ciao a te. Hai ragione, i nostri saluti possono infastidire i veterani del forum. Ma è come ritrovarsi dopo un naufragio tutti su una nuova isola...senza aspettarselo del tutto. Ma tranquilla: una volta "ambientati" contribuiremo eccome. Siamo tutti personaggi dalla "vitalità esagerata"...diciamo così....


----------



## JDM (5 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Non ci crederete, ma sapere di non avervi perso, vale molto di più di tutto il resto..
> 
> E' proprio inutile il tentativo di tenermi in quarantena. Se in un forum non posso esprimermi per come mi viene da dentro, tanto vale che non ci torni mai più.
> 
> ...


Ciao...volevo scriverti, ma vedo che sei già qui. 
Permettetemi tutti: TI ABBRACCIO FORTEFORTEFOOOORRRTTTEEEEEEEEE.
Non ci perderemo mai !!!!!!!


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

*invasione degli ultracorpi*

noi siamo gli esuli  di un altro pianeta.
siamo approdati in questo luogo( ci sembra un eden da come eravamo abituati)..

ci stiamo timidamente ambientando focalizzando chi si è salvato dallo sterminio di massa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il nostro necessario , utile e corretto prossimo passo è farci conoscere per come realmente siamo ( finalmente ..qui c'è libertà) da voi che così cortesemente ci ospitate.

siamo traumatizzati da cotanta violenza subita, siamo amareggiati  dal nostro recentissimo passato prossimo.

Invito i miei amici di sventura a cominciare a partecipare alle discussioni di questo forum. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





speranzosa che questo avverà quanto prima....

vi avviso già da ora che se i miei compari daranno libero sfogo alle loro intemperanze sessuali e non solo ( vedi paolo con i suoi 13000 messaggi legali!!!)...

altro che badessa.... dovrete comprare cerotti a nastro e tapparci le bocche.
lasciateli dormienti finchè potete,


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ciao...volevo scriverti, ma vedo che sei già qui.
> Permettetemi tutti: TI ABBRACCIO FORTEFORTEFOOOORRRTTTEEEEEEEEE.
> Non ci perderemo mai !!!!!!!


 

no, non ci perderemo mai.....
io son ben fortemente attaccata ai peli delle tue spalli, meglio di redini!


----------



## JDM (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, non ci perderemo mai.....
> io son ben fortemente attaccata ai peli delle tue spalli, meglio di redini!


Ciao Cat. Peli sulle spalle pochini...meglio che ti aggrappi al petto, lì ce n'è di più... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un abbraccio


----------



## cat (5 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ciao Cat. Peli sulle spalle pochini...meglio che ti aggrappi al petto, lì ce n'è di più...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eh si..... li ci sono, cari che morbidi!!!!! balsamooooo.......


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> noi siamo gli esuli di un altro pianeta.
> siamo approdati in questo luogo( ci sembra un eden da come eravamo abituati)..
> 
> ci stiamo timidamente ambientando focalizzando chi si è salvato dallo sterminio di massa.
> ...


Non sentitevi "ospiti", non ci son padroni di casa (beh, uno si, Giovà, ma è molto tollerante!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ).

Questa casetta è il frutto dei mattoncini messi da ognuno dei partecipanti...attendiamo posiate i vostri!!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Luglio 2007)

JDM, ciaoooooooooooooo....

ahahah che bello rivedervi tutti...

e ciao anche a Cat  

	
	
		
		
	


	





questa cosa alla fine ci ha fatto solo del bene. ci ha uniti ancora di piùùùùùùùùù


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Luglio 2007)

Ciao a tutti  vecchi e nuovi






  ci sono anch'io


----------



## Iago (5 Luglio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ciao...Iago
> bentrovato qui a te  e compagni
> abbiamo interagito poco su dol,  ma mi ricordo di marì (compaesana se non sbaglio) e Paolo ovviamente
> 
> ...




ciao bella lil, come stai? grazie del benvenuto, sei qui da molto? e le tue cose stanno iniziando ad andar meglio?


----------



## Iago (5 Luglio 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti  vecchi e nuovi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ciao Cinzia...sie venuta? grazie, e grazie anche della complicità....


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ciao Cinzia...sie venuta? grazie, e grazie anche della complicità....


Ciao Iago... figurati,  è stato un piacere!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Luglio 2007)

io sono qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	






qualcuno mi cercava?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Luglio 2007)

*hey*

piccola parentesi:

Nios ha aperto un forum tutto per noi, transfughi di dol.
può interessare o meno, ma il gesto -almeno per me- è stato di un carino che mi è piaciuto proprio tanto..

e bon, fate come volete..

http://www.instantbulletin.com/forum/index.php?mforum=life


----------



## cat (6 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> piccola parentesi:
> 
> Nios ha aperto un forum tutto per noi, transfughi di dol.
> può interessare o meno, ma il gesto -almeno per me- è stato di un carino che mi è piaciuto proprio tanto..
> ...


 
si e preparandosi a rompere le tolle "qualcuno della faida" s'è pure già iscritto.
si rende conto che nel forum deserto sono rimasti solo pochi scemi.


----------



## Old Lilith (6 Luglio 2007)

*iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ciao bella lil, come stai? grazie del benvenuto, sei qui da molto? e le tue cose stanno iniziando ad andar meglio?


meglio, sto molto meglio grazie...
ci si abitua a tutto purtroppo, non mi è ancora passata devo dire, ma credo sia normalissimo
praticamente io sono in qs forum "dall'inizio della fine",ottobre mi pare, e anche se non intervengo moltissimo, leggo quasi tutti i giorni... tante belle persone. davvero. e mi ha aiutato molto!
in dol, come ti dissi, non mi ci sono mai trovata molto bene a parte consigli di tipo legali...

ciao
lil


----------



## Iago (6 Luglio 2007)

*tutto passa*



Lilith ha detto:


> meglio, sto molto meglio grazie...
> ci si abitua a tutto purtroppo, non mi è ancora passata devo dire, ma credo sia normalissimo
> praticamente io sono in qs forum "dall'inizio della fine",ottobre mi pare, e anche se non intervengo moltissimo, leggo quasi tutti i giorni... tante belle persone. davvero. e mi ha aiutato molto!
> in dol, come ti dissi, non mi ci sono mai trovata molto bene a parte consigli di tipo legali...
> ...



verissimo! ...ci si abitua a tutto (vedi Napoli...oggi non ci saranno più 5000 ton di monnezza per le strade, ce ne saranno 1500?...e già non ci facciamo più caso...


però...


tutto passa!!!!


esatto! ...qui...manca solo una sezione per i consigli legali, che... con la partecipazione di Paolo, avrebbe florida vita.

(magari lo chiediamo all'amministartore.....)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2007)

*...*



Iago ha detto:


> verissimo! ...ci si abitua a tutto (vedi Napoli...oggi non ci saranno più 5000 ton di monnezza per le strade, ce ne saranno 1500?...e già non ci facciamo più caso...
> 
> 
> però...
> ...


Chi ha avuto bisogno di consigli legali ha sempre postato in questa sezione-


----------



## cat (6 Luglio 2007)

sono sicura che chi aveva bisogno ha trovato modo di postare.

avendo, mio parere personale un posto ben definito di consigli legali disgiunto dalle confessioni o altro, sarebbe più diretto anche per la gente che non ha tanto tempo da navigare tra i post individuare  le tematiche legali postate.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

Ma questo forum si chiama Tradimento non Divorzio... quindi non e' detto che i forumisti abbiano necessita' di un parere legale, benche' la sezione Divorzio e Separazione ci sia gia'


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

mai sentito delle rogne legali legate al tradimento?
leggi in avanti elenco, pagina principale.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

* come ho gia' detto la sezione Divorzio e separazione esiste gia*


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

si certo , come no.... era un'idea dinamica come un'altra. si propone... poi si vede che si, che no.


----------



## Old Angel (7 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> * come ho gia' detto la sezione Divorzio e separazione esiste gia*



Il bello.......e che ci siete dentro con sto post


----------



## cat (7 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Il bello.......e che ci siete dentro con sto post


 
vedi? non me n'ero accorta .


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Devo passarti l'apprezzamento della Badessa per il tuo "autopulente" riguardante il forum.... ha detto che per te c'è ancora speranza!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









x Letty
La faccenda delle spine non tirarla troppo in ballo, lo sai che "quella" il cilicio l'ha sempre appeso e pronto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


Per tutti i gentili transfughi:

Tranquilli, non solo siete benvenuti/e ma non preoccupatevi.... se qualcuno dovesse venire a "zizzaniare" qui abbiamo non il disinfestante ma i controvirus!! La nostra ricetta è una sola.... non ci spono invidie, prevaricazioni o gruppetti autoreferenti. Apparirà un po' "bonario" ma qui siamo davvero come una famiglia, di più come una famiglia che ci siamo scelti..... quelle che ci capitano a volte non sono prorpio come le vorremmo!
Quindi ben arrivati nella famiglia del forum "tradimento"....
Bruja

p.s. La Badessa vi manda la sua benedizione urbi et orbi!!!! 
Stasera giusto per non fare differenze, anche per voi tre Pater Ave e Gloria!!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

che casualita'...


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> che casualita'...


Senti, giusto per casualità..... hai fatto shoe-shopping oggi??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti, giusto per casualità..... hai fatto shoe-shopping oggi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo.. ma sai cosa... ho installato un coltellino nei tacchi che vien fuori a comando... sai per tenere lontani i seccatori... non si ma mica elemosina!!


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo.. ma sai cosa... ho installato un coltellino nei tacchi che vien fuori a comando... sai per tenere lontani i seccatori... non si ma mica elemosina!!


Un cuor d'oro..... quando hanno scritto la Piccola fiammiferaia dovevano avere te in mente!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












     (i fiammiferi servivano perr la miccia della dinamite!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Un cuor d'oro..... quando hanno scritto la Piccola fiammiferaia dovevano avere te in mente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto ora passerebbe per terrorista  e la farebbero saltare in aria _legalmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto ora passerebbe per terrorista e la farebbero saltare in aria _legalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A volte certe amicizie sono una consolazione..... grazie per essere unica.... due sarebbero un po' troppo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Brtuja


----------



## Mari' (8 Luglio 2007)

*x Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Per tutti i gentili transfughi:
> 
> Tranquilli, non solo *siete benvenuti/e ma non preoccupatevi*.... se qualcuno dovesse venire a "zizzaniare" qui abbiamo non il disinfestante ma i controvirus!! La nostra ricetta è una sola.... non ci spono invidie, prevaricazioni o gruppetti autoreferenti. Apparirà un po' "bonario" ma qui siamo davvero come una famiglia, di più come una famiglia che ci siamo scelti..... quelle che ci capitano a volte non sono prorpio come le vorremmo!
> Quindi ben arrivati nella famiglia del forum "tradimento"....
> ...





Bruja, grazie infinite per la tua/vostra  accoglienza ... davvero grazie! ... e, tranquilla Bruja, non siano in  apprensione, assolutamente ... di la', abbiamo fatto i calli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















    noi non siamo scappati, noi siamo stati buttati fuori perche' difendiamo la liberta' di pensiero e di espressione in un forum che da un po di tempo si respirava un'aria di falso moralismo, e di perbenismo da sacrestia.
 

Riguardo il post scriptum, ne abbiamo le scatole  piene di Papi, Badesse, Preti, Monaci e Bizzoghe ... francamente ne farei a meno  (mia personale opinione), gli altri non so ... lo stesso vale anche per i  "tre Pater Ave e Gloria" ... meglio un bicchiere di vino sincero alla tua/vostra salute 





 


P. S. _*L'unico tiranno che accetto in  questo mondo è la voce silenziosa dentro di me.*_ (  Gandhi )  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buonanotte a chi e' ancora sveglio (siamo appena rientrati), e buongiorno a chi si si e' svegliato.


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2007)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja, grazie infinite per la tua/vostra accoglienza ... davvero grazie! ... e, tranquilla Bruja, non siano in apprensione, assolutamente ... di la', abbiamo fatto i calli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non preoccuparti davvero, qui la Badessa è solo una figura che anima il Forum con la sua presenza....  Anzi ha un convento che funge da sedicente agriturismo, ma in effetti è una specie di SPA con tanto di sorelle, novizie e converse che allietano la presenza dei cosiddetti ospiti in ritiro spirituale (il tutto naturalmente in chiave ironica)....
Non è prettamente una figura religiosa o clericale ma la nostra "castigamatti".... di solito è un ottimo deterrente per facinorosi, broccolatori e cacadubbi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti davvero, qui la Badessa è solo una figura che anima il Forum con la sua presenza.... Anzi ha un convento che funge da sedicente agriturismo, ma in effetti *è una specie di SPA* con tanto di sorelle, novizie e converse che allietano la presenza dei cosiddetti ospiti in ritiro spirituale (il tutto naturalmente in chiave ironica)....
> Non è prettamente una figura religiosa o clericale ma la nostra "castigamatti".... di solito è un ottimo deterrente per facinorosi, broccolatori e cacadubbi!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Per i massaggi all'anima...e non solo...citofonare alla celletta di Feddy!!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per i massaggi all'anima...e non solo...citofonare alla celletta di Feddy!!


Ohi Ohi..


----------



## cat (8 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja, grazie infinite per la tua/vostra accoglienza ... davvero grazie! ... e, tranquilla Bruja, non siano in apprensione, assolutamente ... di la', abbiamo fatto i calli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ohi Ohi..


Feddy ha fatto quella che si chiama in gergo "Propaganda fide" .... basta credergli!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Pensa se gli citofonasse una signora in ambasce, di 120 kg., in evidente disarmo fisico e con la convinzione di non essere più appetibile; che tipo di risposta spirituale potrebbe darle?


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Feddy ha fatto quella che si chiama in gergo "Propaganda fide" .... basta credergli!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un cognacchino?? Sempre spirito è!!


----------



## MariLea (8 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un cognacchino?? Sempre spirito è!!


e... ce n'ha per tutte


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e... ce n'ha per tutte


Sempre!!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sempre!!!


Lo sai che sono irrecuperabile a scetticismo..... ma il cognacchino è perchè non si renda conto ..... (hem hem) della prestazione?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che sono irrecuperabile a scetticismo..... ma il cognacchino è perchè non si renda conto ..... (hem hem) della prestazione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaa...è per consolarla ...dopo!!!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...è per consolarla ...dopo!!!!


 
Gulp....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

M'ero perso che so tutti passati de qua. Er gruppetto mitico, ma nun ve preoccupate che se faranno riconoscè in fretta. ammazza che fortuna per sto forum


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Amarogiuliani*



Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> M'ero perso che so tutti passati de qua. Er gruppetto mitico, ma nun ve preoccupate che se faranno riconoscè in fretta. ammazza che fortuna per sto forum


La fortuna serve a chi vi si affida, qui abbiamo esattamente ciò che serve, la fortuna è in caso un soprammercato.....
Anzi noi siamo quelli meno preoccupati di tutti.... 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2007)

In italiano no eh?


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> In italiano no eh?


Anche il recupero dei gerghi dialettali è cultura, e non richiede esami.... 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche il recupero dei gerghi dialettali è cultura, e non richiede esami....
> Bruja


 
Eh ma io parlo solo lingue non dialetti


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

ecco n'altra occasione persa per voi due!


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh ma io parlo solo lingue non dialetti


Sei proprio una polli-glotta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Però devo essere onesta, ci stiamo perdendo delle occasioni con una grazia e un garbo che le facciamo sembrare pure importanti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

A pagina 19... mi permettete un....    

	
	
		
		
	


	




      ?

Grazie.


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A pagina 19... mi permettete un....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prego... non sia mai che ti si neghi nulla! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## JDM (10 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> M'ero perso che so tutti passati de qua. Er gruppetto mitico, ma nun ve preoccupate che se faranno riconoscè in fretta. ammazza che fortuna per sto forum


Buonasera, Amaro. 
No, non parleremo in dialetto... ma solo per oggi, permettetemi:

AUE' SI' ARR'VAT PUR TU !!!! ME', STASER M'N' VOCHJ N'DERRA A' LA LANZ A MANGE' L'COZZ CRU'D E A VVE'V LA BI'RR ALLA SALUTA TO'J....

Scusate, ho finito....

Ciao, non avevo dubbi che arrivavi.

A presto

PS   'Spettate, che stò in vacanza e mi posso collegare poco...Mannaggia. Avrei un sacco di cose da dire..... Topic da aprire....
Addàrrivà baffone......


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Buonasera, Amaro.
> No, non parleremo in dialetto... ma solo per oggi, permettetemi:
> 
> AUE' SI' ARR'VAT PUR TU !!!! ME', STASER M'N' VOCHJ N'DERRA A' LA LANZ A MANGE' L'COZZ CRU'D E A VVE'V LA BI'RR ALLA SALUTA TO'J....
> ...


JDM, ma che cosa hai capito?! ... questo e' un clone, non e' il nostro Amaro


----------



## JDM (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> JDM, ma che cosa hai capito?! ... questo e' un clone, non e' il nostro Amaro


Marì...era la prova. La nostra parola d'ordine.... Vabbè, se sei sicura....


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Marì...era la prova. La nostra parola d'ordine.... Vabbè, se sei sicura....



SI.

vai qua:
http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2037
e qua:
http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2033


----------



## sorry (10 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Marì...era la prova. La nostra parola d'ordine.... Vabbè, se sei sicura....


barese, vero?


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (11 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Avrei un sacco di cose da dire..... Topic da aprire....


ammazza che cè perdemo! na marea de cazzate come tu solito.


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

[SIZE=-1]*Heidi ...
*[/SIZE]"Chi sei Tu che colmi il mio cuore della Tua assenza? che colmi tutta la terra della Tua assenza?"


----------



## JDM (11 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> ammazza che cè perdemo! na marea de cazzate come tu solito.


Guarda che t'ho riconosciuto, ciola moscia !!!! Vatte a comprà un pò de Viagra, anche se dubito che serva a qualcosa per come stai messo !!!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Guarda che t'ho riconosciuto, ciola moscia !!!! Vatte a comprà un pò de Viagra, anche se dubito che serva a qualcosa per come stai messo !!!!!









































e capit comm so brav sti strunz


----------

